# Aide candy bar 3



## shenrone (11 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir

Je viens d'acheter candy bar 3, mais je rencontre quelques difficultées d'utilisations.
je n'arrive pas à changer les indicateurs du dock (en fait je crois qu'il faut redemarrer ou stoper le dock durant cette manipulation, mais je ne sais pas comment) et je souhaite aussi savoir si candybar permet d'adjoindre le logo de la pomme devant les nom des disques sur le bureau.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2008)

Ca se passe là, ensuite as tu essayé de fermer la session et de rebooter ? 

Pour adjoindre le logo de la pomme devant les noms, ca se passe directement dans le finder, il faut presser simultanément "alt" + "&".


----------



## shenrone (12 Mars 2008)

J'ai lu en entête du forum qu'il ne fallait pas toucher aux fichiers d'installation, est ce que l'on peu sans craint renommer l'icone du disque dur présente sur le bureau?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Oui sans problème.


----------



## shenrone (19 Mars 2008)

Toujours à propos de Candybar, j'ai remarquer que certaine icone du dock refuse de changer alors qu'elle change dans le dossier "application"
ce soir par exemple j'ai voulu modifier celle de Ical et bien que j'effectue chaque opération dans l'ordre le résultat reste irrémédiablement le même et ce aprés un redémarrage du dock, un redémarrage de mon macbook.
Que faire?


----------



## giga64 (19 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Toujours à propos de Candybar, j'ai remarquer que certaine icone du dock refuse de changer alors qu'elle change dans le dossier "application"



Tu relances le dock, tu relances ta session ou tu redémarres, mais si tu veux pas te casser la tête - et à la condition que l'icône ait été modifiée dans Applications, tu vires le raccourci du dock et tu glisse l'appli à partir du dossier Applis pour en créer un nouveau avec la bonne icône...



> ce soir par exemple j'ai voulu modifier celle de Ical et bien que j'effectue chaque opération dans l'ordre le résultat reste irrémédiablement le même et ce aprés un redémarrage du dock, un redémarrage de mon macbook.
> Que faire?



iCal - comme Adium ou d'autres logiciels - ne peut être modifier via CandyBar. Car l'icône du dock est spéciale puisqu'elle traduit un certain état ou transmet une info - le mois et la date pour iCal, par exemple - il faut donc afficher le paquet de l'appli et changer les icônes concernées, directement dans le dossier Ressources - en l'occurence App-empty.icns (icône iCal "vide")...

Edit : bien évidemment quand on touche aux ressources et qu'on est pas un utilisateur confirmé on prévoit un p'tit clone sous le coude au cas où... et on enregistre quelque part les icônes originales dans tous les cas.


----------



## shenrone (20 Mars 2008)

Ce qui est tout de même étrange c'est que dans les applications l'icone d'Ical est bien changé et j'ai beau la glisser dans le dock a partir de cette emplacement elle reprend systématiquement son icone d'origine:hein:


----------



## giga64 (20 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Ce qui est tout de même étrange c'est que dans les applications l'icone d'Ical est bien changé et j'ai beau la glisser dans le dock a partir de cette emplacement elle reprend systématiquement son icone d'origine:hein:



Voir message au-dessus du tien 

L'icône du dock n'est pas celle de l'application

Dans le dossier Ressources tu trouves une icône App.icns (celle du dossier Appli) et une icône App-empty.icns (celle du dock) qui permet l'affichage de la date courante dans le dock...

Bon, j'te laisse découvrir ça par toi-même (en faisant attention... une bêtise est si vite arrivée)

@+


----------



## shenrone (20 Mars 2008)

Finalement Candybar n'est pas si utile


----------



## giga64 (20 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Finalement Candybar n'est pas si utile



Je pense que le prix de CandyBar est légèrement surévalué... Cela dit, ça permet de gagner du temps et de gérer facilement ses collections d'icônes.

Reste l'option LiteIcon pour le système + la méthode manuelle pour les icônes d'applications et la gestion de ses sets d'icônes.

Quand j'ai testé LiteIcon, la gestion des iContainers n'était pas tout à fait au point.

Pour ceux qui changent souvent leurs icônes, CandyBar reste le meilleur choix...

@+


----------

